# Sinnoh remakes?



## Luxcario (May 3, 2015)

(Not sure if this belongs here or in Upcoming Games, since they haven't even been confirmed yet.)

Simply put - does anyone think they're going to remake the original Sinnoh games (D/P)? Unless Kanto is remade for a second time, D/P remakes are next up on the list. Even if Game Freak do plan to create these, it's definitely a long way on the horizon, but what might they add/remove/bring back if this were to happen?

Personally, I'm hoping for a revamped Underground. Cave-ins in 3D... Maybe more features such as passersby roaming the caverns or being able to excavate secret paths.


----------



## JackPK (May 3, 2015)

I think it's entirely possible, but I wouldn't count on it until Nintendo is no longer selling systems on which the original DS versions can be played.

FRLG are the only remakes to my awareness where they broke this rule (even despite the trade incompatibility, Gen I could still be played on GBAs). Gen II and other Game Boy Color games couldn't be played in the dual-slot mode of DSes, so HGSS came around when the series switched to the DS in Gen IV. Gen III could still be played on the DS in Gen V, so no more remakes in that generation, but by Gen VI we had the 3DS, which can no longer play GBA games, so we got ORAS.

If the next handheld hardware after the 3DS is still backwards-compatible to original DS games, I'd bet money that we don't get Sinnoh remakes on the generation in which the Pokemon series first moves up to the new hardware. We may or may not get re-remakes of FRLG, though... who knows?

If the next hardware after the 3DS isn't backwards-compatible, it's entirely possible we'll get Sinnoh remakes. Probable, even. By then, we'll be getting to the point where kids who started the Pokemon series with Sinnoh in middle school or so will be getting to late high school/early college god I'm getting old, just like ORAS, so the hype will be at its maximum potential.


----------



## Stormrycon (Aug 2, 2018)

If there would be a Sinnoh remake I think it would have came out already but it would be cool


----------



## RayDay (Dec 3, 2018)

It is very doubtable that they would make a remake... But I would like it to exist.


----------



## SunnyAnny (Dec 13, 2018)

Does anybody believes in remake at the moment? :D


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 22, 2018)

Considering that they have all the assets and animations for follow Pokemon that was especially prevalent for gen IV, I'm willing to bet on either a DPPt or a HGSS remake by the time gen VIII rolls around, if only because follow Pokemon were _such_ a landmark for the latter. I can't imagine why they'd have all those assets in the first place otherwise, unless the next mainline games are going to reintroduce the mechanic on their own accord.


----------

